
Blah, blah, blah, blah... - terpua
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/blah-blah-blah.html
======
andr
I'm afraid more and more of Seth's posts are turning into blah-blahs. In the
past he had lots of very insightful posts, but now it's usually commonsense
advice written using too many words.

------
swombat
I learnt this lesson the hard way the very first time I gave a presentation
(with a potential cofounder) to the board of this big company... I was still
at university, and we'd built a system to save them money by helping them
(chemical companies) to optimise their spot sales process with an auction
mechanism.

We had an hour slot with some of their senior brass through a personal
contact, and we blew 40 minutes of it talking about how b2b was going to be
the next big thing (with one or two slides about the actual product we were
trying to sell them).

Lesson learnt: the presentation should have been two minutes long, with 2
slides:

1) The problem you have that we're trying to solve

2) The solution we propose

Any questions?

(then of course have more material ready, e.g. a demo and such, to show them
when they ask).

------
jbm
Not sure if I like the idea of deleting content and replacing it with
soundbites.

